#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [草圖] Trick or Treat~~

## SoDragom

不給糖就搗蛋~！

……啥？沒有給本大爺的糖果？
……是嘛是嘛……既然這樣就由你本身作為糖果抵押給俺好了！！




……心血來潮想畫的萬聖節版睚眥的，稀有度是SSR的~~
順帶一提……繃帶裡頭是真空的……（醃面流鼻血 :onion_41:  ）

----------


## 峰峰

HI~SoDragom :jcdragon-hi: 

那個斧頭也太嚇人了啦XD很有威嚇感
本身作為糖果抵押給俺好了<===要做甚麼!!!XDDD
如果說是真空，那是不是代表另類天體(X :jcdragon-eat: 
(雙重鼻血 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## SoDragom

哈嘍，好久不見 :jcdragon-shy2: 

斧頭本來就是祂的主要招牌嘛
至於作為糖果抵押會被怎麼樣，就隨你想象了 :jcdragon-hehe: 

另類天體是什麼，本人很純潔完全不懂，可以仔細說說嗎？（鼻血又再留了 :onion_41: ）

----------

